# Runway/Fashion Makeup...



## Tahti (Apr 9, 2009)

After getting comments on a lot of my FOTD's that they belong on runway, I got interested in the subject...

Has anyone on here had experience doing makeup for fashion shows or fashion week/knows about how the runway makeup industry works? I think it sounds interesting but I doubt I could ever do it, too competitive, and the skill level must be sooo high ;O

From what I've heard it's a really closed circle, MAC sponsers a lot of the shows so therefore their MA's get to do the makeup, et cetera.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you considered applying to MAC or Illamasqua?


----------



## Tahti (Apr 9, 2009)

Eh, I'm not sure about the process in Ireland - does one call MAC or something? ;; - we only have counters here, *they're all in a place called Brown Thomas* so I guess you'd have to apply to BT, and it's quite snobby so I'd be intimidated. xD


----------



## slick (Apr 9, 2009)

First of all, I just looked up your FOTDs and they totally ROCK.  You need to starting putting together a portfolio!!  I've personally never done a Fashion/Runway show but it is like any other makeup job....and you charge your day rate or per look rate accordingly.  Usually there is a set 'look' for the collection (which you often don't know about until you get there unless you're the key artist) and you apply the makeup accordingly.  You need to be able to work SUPER fast and be consistent.   I'd say you definitely have the creative side of things going on for sure, keep it up!!

ETA:
And yeah, while MAC does reign on a several select fashion shows, there are still plenty of other local-type shows out there that you could probably hook up with.  Local designers, benefit shows, etc.!


----------



## Leven (Apr 9, 2009)

I cant say from experience, but something to keep in mind when thinking of working for Mac at a runway show however big or small...

I heard through the grapvine reading up on the boycott of MAC ,mostly from the fabulous Makeup Artist Kj Bennet, that MAC pays their people who work on fashion hows very little compared to a makeup artist who like isnt sponsered by MAC (Pat Mcgrath for example hires her own assistants i believe, unlike Charolette Tilburry who usually has people from Mac Pro assist her). i also heard, but cannot confirm, that MAC does not give the people who work on the shows tear sheets to prove they actually worked backstage at a show.

Just something you might want to read up and research a bit more on, i cannot prove or disprove this though. I hope i helped a little.

IMO i think it doesnt sound all that unlikely, but thats just me.


----------



## jayleelah (Apr 12, 2009)

Local and new designers are always looking for MUA. You should try and contact some of them


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Eh, I'm not sure about the process in Ireland - does one call MAC or something? ;; - we only have counters here, *they're all in a place called Brown Thomas* so I guess you'd have to apply to BT, and it's quite snobby so I'd be intimidated. xD_

 
I think you need to apply through the MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's how it is in Denmark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_I heard through the grapvine reading up on the boycott of MAC ,mostly from the fabulous Makeup Artist Kj Bennet, that MAC pays their people who work on fashion hows very little compared to a makeup artist who like isnt sponsered by MAC_

 
I believe that's true. I've heard that the artists get paid the same to do shows as they do to work at the counter. It must be a great experience though!


----------



## Leven (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_I believe that's true. I've heard that the artists get paid the same to do shows as they do to work at the counter. It must be a great experience though!_

 
I have no idea how much they get paid to work at Mac lol


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 21, 2009)

I've done make-up for some fashion shows and I'm definitely not as skilled as you are.
However, I really prefer to do make-up for shootings because as mentioned before, you have  to work REALLY fast for fashion shows, doing make-up for LOTS of people and it always make me feel discontent to do so much make-up in such a quick time without beeing allowed to put much of my own ideas and creativity in it.
I always felt like I've just smeared lots of paint in lots of faces after doing it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 21, 2009)

delete


----------

